

Facebook, MySpace Confront Privacy Loophole  - CoryOndrejka
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704513104575256701215465596.html

======
aoeudvorak
All browsers are leaking the referrer information, so any unique url
representing a user will do this: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_referrer>

~~~
mahmud
And without the referrer a good chunk of the web will break. How many web
frameworks and CMSes have a cheap redirect(HTTP_REFERRER) or similar in their
code?

Also, forget analytics. Without referrer information you will know nothing
about your traffic sources.

